# whisker Biscuit



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

The black whiskers on the bottom are stiffer and the veins of your arrow should not fly through the black part right? So when you knock your arrow on the string the odd color fletch should travel through the V notch cut out of the biscuit right?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've used a biscuit for years and never really thought about it, I've always shot arrows with a standard fletching and never had any problems.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I found a Youtube video that does say the black whiskers are stiffer on the bottom, I assume because your arrow kinda rest more toward the bottom.

Since the biscuit is rough on the arrow fletching, I would imagine if you shot allot of your veins through the black whiskers your fletching would wear more quickly.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

It is tough on the longer vains, it doesn't seem hurt feathers or blazers too much though. I guess you could fletch for the nock vane/feather up then you would have any problems. If you are shooting carbons and your nocks twist then that isn't a big deal, on wood or alum. arrows you would have to fletch that way.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Both my daughters shot biscuits and one still does. Never really worried about fleching orinetation and don't ever remember having a problem. Well, they can be a little noisy, but that is the only complaint.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

man I totally thought this thread was about something else


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I used to shoot one and my son still does. Whisker biscuit should be shot with cock vane (odd color) up. The bottom 2 veins should create an upside down V that passes over the stiffer black bristles.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My son also shoots a wisker bisket. He does use the blazer vanes.


----------



## dfisherman08 (May 4, 2009)

i shoot one and i always shoot the cock vane way and after a lot of shots my vanes show wear but there not feathers


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I just shoot and don't miss:cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> I just shoot and don't miss:cheers:


Not to hijack, but, I sure can't wait until the season starts and you have to back all this up.  LOL


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

TXPalerider said:


> I Whisker biscuit should be shot with cock vane (odd color) up. The bottom 2 veins should create an upside down V that passes over the stiffer black bristles.


 that is the same thing that i heard when i was shooting one


----------

